# Android TV box or chromecast for TV?



## Tenida (Aug 30, 2016)

I bought a new non-smart Sanyo 43'' Inch TV recently from Amazon. And now I want to cast the digital content to the TV like youtube and other stuffs. Is the Google Chromecast 2 is a worthy buy?  Or any good android TV box is available?
Please suggest.


----------



## thalapathi_s (Oct 4, 2016)

Buy Google chromecast. That's best than any other thing. I am using it for the past two years. No issues at all. By the way I am in US. It works well here.


----------

